# Sheep size



## Aped (Sep 30, 2009)

I was contemplating getting some sheep. I only have one acre and they would probably be in with my goats when I am not home. I know the difference between sheep and goat nutritional needs but my worry is space. I am looking at icelandic sheep and east friesian sheep. I really want them for milk and to keep the grass short. I was maybe thinking an icelandic ram and 1 or 2 east friesian ewes. Can anyone tell me the general size of those breeds? In height rather than weight. 

And can anyone tell me how much an icelandic might milk compared to an east friesian?


----------



## no nonsense (Nov 10, 2009)

> And can anyone tell me how much an icelandic might milk compared to an east friesian?


No comparison. The Friesian will milk much more than the Icelandic. Friesians were developed for milk production, Icelandics are pretty much an unimproved, almost feral breed, and haven't really been selected for anything other than just being able to live and survive on sparse land. They produce some meat, wool and milk, just by the fact that they are sheep, but it is no where near large amounts or superior quality. I like your idea of keeping the one Icelandic ram to breed to Friesian ewes. Best of both worlds if you like to keep both breeds.


----------

